

One of the most challenging math puzzles comes to iPhone Free today for HN Users - lucianb
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/century-puzzle/id627982930?ls=1&mt=8

======
lucianb
About

Century Puzzle is a very old puzzle from early 1900's made from pieces of
colored paper. The app contains 100 puzzles with the same numbers but with
different winning combinations. Your main goal is to turn the rings to make
the numbers on all six columns add up to a total of 100 each. It is very
difficult to solve.

Have fun!

iTunes: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/century-
puzzle/id627982930?l...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/century-
puzzle/id627982930?ls=1&mt=8) Solutions:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.130894287096976.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.130894287096976.1073741834.121813708005034&type=3)

